# The "NEW" Look



## Guest (Jan 26, 2002)

Wow....much better and pleasing to the eye.
I like this alot better than the yellow ones.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2002)

Glad you like it. Not sure if I'm going to keep it or not. We'll see what other feedback we get. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2002)

I like the old one better, but after seeing that for the last 6 months a change is nice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2002)

I was a big supporter of the flaming NEW graphic, but I like the red - it's different from every other forum out there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2002)

Personally I like this NEW, but its too small. I tried it the other day an doesnt look good, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2002)

Yeah. I tried that to but it just didn't look right.


----------

